# adding a gable roof..to an existing deck



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Post a picture. I see no way that's ever going to work out.
If he knew there was going to be a roof before he started building that would change the whole game plan. He should have used 6 X 6's not 4 X 4's for one thing, and ran them from the piers to where it attached to the roof system.
Most local codes now call for 6 X 6's for anything above a ground level deck.


----------



## robertcdf (Nov 12, 2005)

It really depends upon the hardware and attachment method, however the building inspector should have to inspect the connection and approve it to move on. What do the blueprints that were submitted with the permit call for?


----------



## helloitsme21 (Jul 18, 2012)

we fired him this morning... we live in a area where permits aren't needed. the hardware was a piece of metal that is to attach a 4x4 to a flat surface but he was attaching 12ft post that way to put a gable roof attached to the house


----------



## JoeCanning (Feb 11, 2012)

Those posts would need to be minimum of 6x6 and down to a footing. Also you should get a permit just so someone can look over a print and sign off saying it would be adequate for the structure you are trying to erect. How are you securing the rafters to the house? Does the roof need collar ties. Do you live in an area where wind and storms factor the amount of tie down hardware should be used. These are all questions you should asking yourself. The permit is there to help you, ya know. You might not have to be here asking these question if you had a print and permit. Just saying


----------



## helloitsme21 (Jul 18, 2012)

well that's why we hired a professional however it can't be safe if I can wiggle it with my bare hands and it feels like its unsafe... there is always a chance of storms and wind but he spent 3 part days building a deck and hand rails for step. we paid him a total of 1000 dollars for a deck that ain't finished... and no banisters... keep in mind this deck was only a 8 by 10. .


----------



## robertcdf (Nov 12, 2005)

helloitsme21 said:


> well that's why we hired a professional however it can't be safe if I can wiggle it with my bare hands and it feels like its unsafe... there is always a chance of storms and wind but he spent 3 part days building a deck and hand rails for step. we paid him a total of 1000 dollars for a deck that ain't finished... and no banisters... keep in mind this deck was only a 8 by 10. .


Doesn't sound like a professional to me, sounds like a handyman. Did you check references? What's his website? Did you go and look at previous projects that were similar to yours? I bring most of my potential clients to a project (or multiple projects) before we sign a deal.


----------



## helloitsme21 (Jul 18, 2012)

no website.... knew his work and the work of his father.. knew him for many years.. first time we hired him usually his father did the jobs for us. but I think bc he knew us... he didn't think we would care how it was done bc we needed it done fairly quickly bc mom had fall off the steps that came with the house. thanks for the advice... we are going to just take off what he has done . . fix banisters and not worry about a roof. now when we do will run the boards from the ground attach them to the porch and up to the roof..


----------

